# My most expensive paperhanging job is about to start



## Monkeyboy (Aug 6, 2013)

Hiya Team. Thought I'd put it out there and hopefully get some tips and advice on the following papers. If you have read my intro you'll see I'm trying to get into a niche market with interior designers hanging paper. 

So I'm about to start and thought I would gather as much info as I can. While I have hung most of the papers, as you know each paper, each time, is always different. 

Given the client is paying 10 times the price of normal paper, and I'm charging accordingly, then I better get it right. I have allowed for a couple of errors in my quote but if I don't make any major errors then woo hoo for me 

So please team any tips, or information you have on the following papers would be awesome.

Rasch - Glam and Glory 222 516

Paradisio RM 607 01 Saupoudre de Nacre

Harlequin Seri Slate Eree110775

Designers Guild PS 98/01 Vever Pearl

Osborn and Little - Canestra W6341-08

Elitis Parade VP 640 27

And would you hang lining paper on any or all or none of the above 

Cheers


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I am not familiar with any of those patterns.

I notice that some are non-wovens. I hate most non-wovens as they are difficult to handle around doors, windows, etc if you "paste the wall". And if you paste the back and book, it is very easy to crease and then the ink flakes off. I hung a Cole & Son n-w years ago where I HAD to paste the back to give it a little flexibility , but the inks were REAL fragile so I could not bend, fold, crease, or mutilate. I had to paste, drape the sheet over my arm so it did not crease and hang immediately before it over soaked. Timing was everything, damp enough to become flexible, but no moisture to the surface.

Non-wovens are also more prone to blush or stain when pasting the back as the paste migrates to the surface (remember, the "beauty" of non-wovens is that the "breathe", in other words are porous). I don't know what pastes you have in NZ, but diluting the pre-mixes is one of the causes of paste migration. 

On flat walls, pasting the wall is VERY quick. 

As I said in the other thread, I do not advise on the necessity of a liner. If the instructions call for a liner, I ask the HO to read my article and decide for themselves. You are more than welcome to print out that article to use, all I ask is that you leave my name as the author and the url as your source. 

That's all I have as I am not familiar with any of those.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Aug 6, 2013)

They are all from Europe (I think). We use a lot of European paper here especially for the snob value. UK paper is very popular. Have not read all instructions yet but one of the Non Wovens calls for pasting the paper to make it more pliable. Am calling all the reps today to discuss it.

Personally I love Paste the Wall. Makes for a fast job. But yes the creases and corners can be a problem. Usually it's all good with a cheap roll, but more of a worry on the expensive rolls.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I too hate installing the non-woven. I've grown to trust Romans Pro-935 to seal the walls and Romans GH-57 Universal Adhesive when pasting the walls.

Sometimes I get skeered when the seams don't appear to lay down tight. Once I had to go back and re-stick some seams but because they're non-woven, they hadn't shrunk so they stuck right down. I think it was because of where the vents were blowing on the seams.

Be careful of the temperature of the walls when you install and that it stays warm as it dries. I don't know what the climate is like where you are but here people tend to try to fudge on their heating bill at the workman's expense.

:cowboy:


----------

